
Preserving Family History, One Memory at a Time - jdavidson
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/03/16/business/preserving-family-history-one-memory-at-a-time.html
======
earbitscom
I have been using this service since it was launched and it is one of the
highlights of my week. Every week, my Grandmother answers random questions and
shares some part of her life story with me. A few weeks ago, the question was
"What do you want to say to your Valentine?" My grandmother shared a heartfelt
letter to my late grandfather. These are the kinds of stories that Storyworth
facilitates and it is helping to create an even more touching connection
between my grandma and me. I highly recommend checking it out.

------
nickbaum
I'm the founder of StoryWorth, AMA.

~~~
rhizome
Is there a non-paywalled writeup anywhere?

~~~
nickbaum
Liz Gannes wrote about our initial launch last April:

[http://allthingsd.com/20130403/storyworth-aims-to-elicit-
and...](http://allthingsd.com/20130403/storyworth-aims-to-elicit-and-record-
family-stories/)

Alternatively, try opening the NYT link in an Incognito Window in Chrome.

